# Upholstered Queen Bed Construction Process



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

*Upholstered Queen Bed Step#1*

This started with a request from my wife to design and build a Queen Size Bed to be fully upholstered (Upholstery will be done by a pro..not by me). The style is somehow similar to the one on the following picture.










I used Sketchup and came up with my own variation of the Bed. I'll use MDF for the panels and Solid Pine for the frame and structure.










The different colors of the components is for CutList.

Today, I cut the framing for the Headboard and Footboard. Tomorrow after work I will start the assembly of the pieces. I'll put pictures of the next step.


----------



## BigBard (Jan 19, 2009)

Tango said:


> *Upholstered Queen Bed Step#1*
> 
> This started with a request from my wife to design and build a Queen Size Bed to be fully upholstered (Upholstery will be done by a pro..not by me). The style is somehow similar to the one on the following picture.
> 
> ...


your wife will love it!


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Tango said:


> *Upholstered Queen Bed Step#1*
> 
> This started with a request from my wife to design and build a Queen Size Bed to be fully upholstered (Upholstery will be done by a pro..not by me). The style is somehow similar to the one on the following picture.
> 
> ...


Lookin Good


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

*Headboard and Footboard Frame Construction*

Today I made a big advance in the construction of the frames for the Headboard and the Footboard. My son's help make the difference in speed!!
We cut all the pieces to size and mounted it according my plan. CUTLIST was a huge help in calculating everything. To put the frames together I used Titebond II Glue and 1.25" long FastCap Screws I bought a long time ago and had no use for it until now. These screws are self tapping and did a wonderfull job holding all in place. So far the Headboard is solid as a rock (even without the MDF skins) and still not very heavy.
Remember that the overall finish or cleanliness of the joints is not very important since it will be all covered by foam and fabric.

*Picture of the Headboard (View of the back*)








*View of the Headboard (Front view)*








*Headboard and Footboard*








*FastCap Screws in a corner joint*








*1,25" Long self drilling and self tapping Fastcap Screws. Square recess.*








*Rockler Hardware I plan to use*

















I'll try to work on the side beams in the next few days (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

*Putting the skin over the frames and Rails*

Today I worked on attaching the MDF's skins to the footboard and also worked on the rails.
The footboard was nothing special to work on, but I do had to modify the side rails.
Originally, the side rails where designed to be hollow beams made out of 3/4" mdf. All 4 sides of each rails where meant to be glued and screwed together. Yesterday I assembled and let them dry and today I "load tested" for any extreme flexion or any sign of structural weakness. 
I was not very happy with the strenght of the side beams so I decided to add a piece of solid 1" thick Poplar board to give more structural strenght. You'll see in the pics the added board. I glued the whole face of the poplar to one of the inner face of the mdf "tube". So far I can now sit a whole family on the middle point of the beam and any flex is GONE. Rigid as solid!. Tomorrow I will trim the beams to lenght.
To screw the mdf to the frames I used SPAX brand screws (Torx head, self drilling and self tapping) and more PVA glue.

One extra review about the FASTCAP Screws…. even driving the screws on pine causes the squaere recess to fail 90% of the times. I switched 5 square bits (2 De Walt brand and 3 Ridgid brand) and they all failed. I think the FastCap screws are made of a too soft material and tend to fail. I still have 2 full boxed but will thinh again twice before using them.

Here are the pics of the work I did today. I'll post some more tomorrow (too tired already…)









*Footboard with skins attached*









*Side Beam with solid reinforcement*









*Finished Footboard and side beam*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tango said:


> *Putting the skin over the frames and Rails*
> 
> Today I worked on attaching the MDF's skins to the footboard and also worked on the rails.
> The footboard was nothing special to work on, but I do had to modify the side rails.
> ...


Looks good and sturdy


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

Tango said:


> *Putting the skin over the frames and Rails*
> 
> Today I worked on attaching the MDF's skins to the footboard and also worked on the rails.
> The footboard was nothing special to work on, but I do had to modify the side rails.
> ...


Thank you, it looks AND IS sturdy. Sometimes I think I'm putting to much material but then I remember my actual bed and suddenly everything looks correct….


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

*Ready to go to the Upholsterer*

Finally, after more than a week with no chance to get things done, I managed to finish the construction of the frame and now is ready to go to the upholsterer. My son helped a lot. Otherwise I would not able to move around my tiny shop.

The pictures are from the bed, unassembled. The upholsterer requested the frame to be totally "clean", no hardware, no legs, no slats…

I put the parts in place to show how will look when finish. Next week I will go check the advance of the upholsterer before he wraps the fabric on the pieces.

The guy in the pic is my son Rodrigo. He is my right hand and without him I wouldnt have any chance of build this project. I enjoy the good times we spend in the shop together.

 
Overall look of the Bed.

 
View of one corner with the hardware. Nothing is yet leveled nor attached (just posing for the picture…)
Oh, and the block underneath is just supporting the side rail…


Slats on top. I need to cut them to size and attach the side rails.


This is me holding the Headboard. The back will be also covered by fabric. No need to be, because the bed will be placed against the wall but its just my OCD side 


Those are the small blocks (legs) I built. Walnut (2" h x 9" L x 3" w) and a center of solid pine.

Next week I will post some pictures of the upholsterer progress.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tango said:


> *Ready to go to the Upholsterer*
> 
> Finally, after more than a week with no chance to get things done, I managed to finish the construction of the frame and now is ready to go to the upholsterer. My son helped a lot. Otherwise I would not able to move around my tiny shop.
> 
> ...


Good progress


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

Tango said:


> *Ready to go to the Upholsterer*
> 
> Finally, after more than a week with no chance to get things done, I managed to finish the construction of the frame and now is ready to go to the upholsterer. My son helped a lot. Otherwise I would not able to move around my tiny shop.
> 
> ...


Thank you a1Jim!

My wife and I went to buy the fabric today. Found a very nice taupe color canvas like fabric at very good price/yard. I will take it to the upholsterer oin Monday.



The side tables will be made out of Walnut. I think this fabric goes really well with the dark Walnut color.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Tango said:


> *Ready to go to the Upholsterer*
> 
> Finally, after more than a week with no chance to get things done, I managed to finish the construction of the frame and now is ready to go to the upholsterer. My son helped a lot. Otherwise I would not able to move around my tiny shop.
> 
> ...


Man, that is a heavy-duty bed! Those siderails appear to be 4X6es. It looks really good. My wife want me to build a new bed, but I'm holding off until she's sure what size she wants.

Enjoy these moments with your son, Rodrigo. He will enjoy them for the rest of his life!


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

*Back from the Upholsterer and finished Bed!*

It has been a while since my last post. Some good friends visiting from overseas decided to "put" a break on my Bed project. In the meantime, the upholsterer called to let me know the bed was ready for pick up.

Finally, last weekend I had the time to finish the project. It came out really nice and my wife is extremely proud of her new bed. Mission accomplished!

I will just post a sequence of pictures showing the assembly of the Bed. There is no much more to explain about the process.

Overall, the most difficult aspect of this project was not the fact that this was the first piece I made to be totally upholstered; surprisingly my biggest problem was the construction due to the very limited space in my one car garage.

Thanks to all you folks for reading my blog. If any of you is planning on building something like this and there is anything I can help with, feel free to ask.!

My very next project will be the nightstands to complete the set.




































































































FIRST TEST DRIVE!!









DRESSED UP!


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Tango said:


> *Back from the Upholsterer and finished Bed!*
> 
> It has been a while since my last post. Some good friends visiting from overseas decided to "put" a break on my Bed project. In the meantime, the upholsterer called to let me know the bed was ready for pick up.
> 
> ...


Tango, nicely done. Hope you and the wife have many years of good sleep on it.


----------

